# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] Πρόβλημα με ενισχυτή Cadence Z1200-C

## Christos H

Καταρχήν χαίρετε. Είμαι λίγο διστακτικός μιας και είναι το πρώτο μου post στο forum. Είμαι φοιτητής στην μηχανική υπολογιστών στο δεύτερο έτος σε πανεπιστήμιο στην Λευκωσία (...ναι είμαι από Κύπρο!!!). Από μωρό είχα αγάπη για τα ηλεκτρονικά και γι' αυτό αποφάσισα να ακολουθήσω το "άθλημα". Τέλος πάντων, στο θέμα τώρα. Πρόσφατα αγόρασα ένα ενισχυτή αυτοκινήτου από ένα φίλο σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή λόγο του ότι πρώτον είναι τουλάχιστον δέκα χρόνων και δεύτερο ανάβει συνέχεια σε protect mode. Μου είπε πως ενώ είχε την κάσα του ενισχυτή ανοιχτή (εκτός αυτοκινήτου)και να τον έχει να δουλεύει κανονικά (με σωστό φορτίο και ρεύματα) ξαφνικά ένα από τα τρανζίστορ του παλμικού τροφοδοτικού έκανε κυριολεκτικά έκρηξη στέλνοντας ένα κομμάτι του τρανζίστορ στην άλλη άκρη του δωματίου. Το καπάκι δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο στην ψύξη τον τρανζίστορ. Μετά από αρκετή δυσκολία κατάφερε να βρει ένα ίδιο και να το κολλήσει στην θέση του αλλά πάλι ο ενισχυτής μένει σε protect. Μετά από λίγη έρευνα που έκανα βρήκα ότι ακόμα ένα από τα ίδια τρανζίστορ είχε κομμένο ένα ακροδέκτη και αντικαταστάθηκε και αυτό χωρίς όμως κάποιο αποτέλεσμα. Θα με βοηθούσε πάρα πολύ αν μου δίνατε λίγο τα φώτα σας γιατί είναι αρκετά καλός ενισχυτής και είναι κρίμα να πάει χαμένος.
Μερικές φωτογραφίες του ενισχυτή υπάρχουν εδώ: http://www.maxdat.eu/_car%20amplifie...c_Cadence.html
Δεν κατάφερα να βρώ πουθενά στο διαδίκτυο κάποιο servicre manual ή έστω τα σχηματικά διαγράματα της πλακέτας. Είναι πολύ παλιός όπως είπα και αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχουν καν.
Ευχαριστώ, Χρίστος  :Smile:

----------


## ultra

Παλμογραφος υπαρχει?
Τροφοδοτικο 12V 5Α min με current limit?

----------


## UV.

η μισή πλακέτα μέχρι το ανεμιστηράκι (αλήθεια τι φυσάει αυτό; ) είναι τροφοδοτικό που δίνει και το protect  :Think: 
δηλ *όλα* τα τρανζίστορ και οι δίοδοι στις άκρες πρέπει να είναι ΟΚ τα μέτρησες όλα;
αν IC εχει το 494 (πολύ πιθανό) τότε...
έχεις στο πιν14=+5V;
έχεις στο πιν4=0V;
έχεις στο πιν3=+2.5V έως +3.5V;
έχεις στους μαύρους ηλεκτρολυτικούς 24V; (προφανώς όχι)

----------


## Christos H

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Παλμογράφος υπάρχει όμως οχι στο σπίτι. Οσο για τροφοδοτικό μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου ή έστω το φορτιστή. Αν και εφόσον χρειαστεί τότε μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τα όργανα στο εργαστήριο του πανεπιστημίου. Και παλμογράφος υπάρχει, και τροφοδοτικό με μέγιστο ρεύμα 7Α - 30V, και γεννητρια συχνοτήτων και απ όλα. Για το ολοκληρωμένο, για τα τρανζίστορ και για τους πυκνωτές θα το ελέγξω και θα σας ενημερώσω μόλις μπορέσω. Το ανεμιστηράκι δεν φυσάει κάτι συγκεκριμένο αφού απο κάτω του δεν βρίσκεται τίποτα. Απλά βρίσκεται στο κέντρο και παρέχει μια ανάσα δροσιάς. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρουμε να τον φτιάξουμε.

----------


## chip

Αυτό σημαίνει οτι ήταν λάθος που βγήκε το καπάκι... γιατί με το καπάκι κυκλοφορούσε αέρας όπως είχε προβλέψει ο κατασκευαστής μέσα στον ενισχυτή και έφευγε από κάποια ανοίγματα ζεστός... Χωρίς καπάκι ο ανεμιστήρας απλά "ανακάτευε" αέρα....

Πρέπει να ελέγξεις τι δουλεύει και τι όχι στο παλμοτροφοδοτικό... άρα πρέπει να έχεις σαφή άποψη ποιο είναι το τσιπ ελέγχου και ποια τρανζίστορ οδηγεί και με ποιο τρόπο... έτσι αν δεν παράγεται τάση μετά την ανόρθωση πρεπει να ελέγξεις με παλμογράφο αν ταλαναντώνει το τσιπ αν δίνει σήμα στα τρανζιστορ και αν τελικά αυτά οδηγούν τον τοροειδή μετασχηματιστή... 
(μπορεί τα τρανζίστορ να πήραν μαζί τους και τον TL494 (αν έχει αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο))

Αν φτάσεις να δείς οτι όλα δουλεύουν καλά πρέπει να σκεφτείς και την περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος στα τρανζίστο του ενισχυτή και αυτά να προκάλεσαν τη βλάβη στο παλμοτροφοδοτικό (αν και θα περίμενα να έχει περιορισμό ρεύματος οπότε να μην κινδυνεύει από κάτι τέτοιο....)

----------


## Christos H

Και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω chip αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί έβγαλε το καπάκι. Δυστυχώς θα καθυστερήσω δυο-τρεις μέρες μέχρι να κάνω τις μετρήσεις λόγω του ότι έχω κάποιες εξετάσεις μέσα στην βδομάδα και ρίχνω πολύ διάβασμα. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία όμως θα τα αναρτήσω εδώ. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το ενδιαφέρον και για τις μέχρι τώρα συμβουλές.  :Very Happy:

----------


## east electronics

θα τον αναψεις με τον φορτιστη ???

----------


## Christos H

Θα προτιμούσα σίγουρα το τροφοδοτικό του εργαστηρίου το οποίο παρέχει σταθερή τάση και έλεγχο στην ένταση του ρεύματος. Είναι όμως λίγο δύσκολο να πηγαίνω έρχομαι στο πανεπιστήμιο λόγο αποστασης. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής αυτό είχα σκοπό να κάνω αλλά με την ερώτηση σου μου δημιουργήθηκαν κάποιες απορίες και το έψαξα. Το μόνο αρνητικό που βρήκα είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι φορτιστές είναι half wave rectified και αυτό δημιουργεί κάποια προβλήματα που μπορούν να λυθούν με το να προστεθεί και μια μπαταρία στο όλο σύστημα για να συμπεριφέρετε σαν "πυκνωτής". Θα ήθελα όμως να με συμβουλεύσετε μιας και οι γνώσεις μου στο θέμα δεν είναι και οι αρτιότερες. Και κρίνοντας από τα μακρόσυρτα ερωτηματικά μάλλον βλακεία θα είχα κάνει. :P

----------


## east electronics

καλα πας ...

----------


## Christos H

Λοιπόν, αφού βρήκα μια ψυχρή κόλληση σε ένα από τα τρανζίστορ την οποία έφτιαξα, πλέον ο ενισχυτής δεν βγάζει protect αλλά αφού δώσω 12V και ενόσω το remote ανάβει το κόκκινο λαμπάκι για 2 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά σβήνει αλλά το πράσινο δεν ανάβει ποτέ. Ξέροντας ότι κάποιοι ενισχυτές βγάζουν protect ή κάτι παρόμοιο εκτός από την κανονική λειτουργεία όταν ενώνονται μαζί το Vcc και το Remote, ένωσα πρώτα την παροχή και μετά το remote αλλά χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Επίσης έκανα και κάποιες μετρήσεις τις οποίες παραθέτω πάρακατω.

Μόνο 12,3V (χωρίς το remote)
-Ένδειξη τροφοδοτικού 12,3V και 0,583A
-Τάση μεταξύ Gate-Source των τρανζίστορ τροφοδοσίας (στην πάνω πλευρά 12,17 - 12,17 - 12,17 - 11,8 και στην κάτω πλευρά 12,2 - 3,39 - 9,85 - 10,05)
-Τάση στους πυκνωτές πρίν τα τοροειδή πηνία 12,3V και οι 4

Με 12,3V στο Vcc και στο remote
-Ένδειξη τροφοδοτικού 12,3V και 1,7Α
-Τάσεις στα άκρα του ΚΙΑ494P (αριθμός pin και τάση) 1)0.4mV 2)0.4mV 3)5mV 4)0.4mV 5)4mV 6)0.4mV 7)0V  :Cool: 12.3V 9)2.9V 10)2.7V 11)12.3V 12)1.7mV 13)0.4 mV 14)0.4mV 15)0.4mV 16)0.5mV
-Τάση στους πυκνωτές μετά τα πηνία (56,2V και 55,2V στην πλευρά με τις χαμηλές τάσεις στα τρανζίστορ και 5mV και 300mV στην πλευρά με τάση 12,3 σε όλα τα τρανζίστορ)

Όταν είναι αναμμένος χωρίς remote τα τρανζίστορ αργούνε πολύ να ζεσταθούν, όταν όμως είναι αναμμένος με το remote ζεσταίνονται γρήγορα και ειδικά το καινούριο τρανζίστορ το οποίο αντικατέστησα με ίδιο καινούριο και το οποίο έχει την τάση 3,39V. Επίσης όταν ενωθεί το remote και σβήσει η κόκκινη λάμπα για να ανάψει η πράσινη οι πυκνωτές κάνουν ένα υψίσυχνο θόρυβο (δηλαδή φορτίζουν). Δεν τον άφησα αρκετά αναμμένο γιατί φοβάμαι μην καταστραφούν τα τρανζίστορ από την υψηλή θερμότητα. Έλεγξα προσεκτικά μην τυχόν και έκανα καμιά βλακεία με την κόλληση αλλά όλα δείχνουν καλά. Τα έλεγξα και με το πολύμετρο για τυχόν ανοικτά ή βραχυκυκλωμένα αλλά πάλι όλα καλά. Ακόμη και την πράσινη led έλεγξα μην τυχόν και κάηκε αλλά είναι μια χαρά και αυτή. Σε επόμενο post θα βάλω και κάποιες φωτογραφίες με τις τάσεις που πήρα για να έχετε και μια εικόνα που ίσως βοηθήσει.

----------


## STALKER IX

αυτον εχεις?

----------


## STALKER IX

λαθος αρχειο! ας το σβησει καποιος!

----------


## UV.

Πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι δεν τροφοδοτείς το σύστημα με φορτιστή μπαταρίας γιατί ακόμη και οι "έξυπνοι" φορτιστές στέλνουν στην έξοδο τους διακοπτόμενες ριπές παλμών τάσης και ούτε μπορεί να δώσει το ρεύμα που απαιτεί ο ενισχυτής  

πρέπει πρώτα να φτιαχτεί το τροφοδοτικό (του ενισχυτή στο εσωτερικό του) και μετά βλέπουμε για τον ενισχυτή

δηλ να βγάλεις όλα τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος των ενισχυτών εκτός κυκλώματος
και να βάλεις 4 αντιστάσεις 2Κ4 στους 4 ηλεκτρολυτικούς στο δευτερεύον

το remote είναι απλά το ON/OFF του ενισχυτή και με αυτά που έδωσες δείχνουν ότι δεν γίνεται ΟΝ (όλα τα πινς σχεδόν 0V εκτός από τις εξόδους του IC που τροφοδοτούνται από τα +12V πριν από το remote)

  δηλ πρέπει πρώτα να ανάψει το πράσινο LED και μετά να δούμε αν γίνεται ΟΝ η το αποτρέπει η προστασία του



> -Τάση στους πυκνωτές μετά τα πηνία (56,2V και 55,2V β¦


βρε είναι δυνατόν να έχεις τάση 56V και οι πυκνωτές να είναι έως στα 50V και μάλιστα με OFF το τροφοδοτικό;

  είναι λάθος η μέτρηση γιατί έχει δύο διαφορετικά GND

  άλλο GND (ΗΟΤ) έχει μπροστά από τα "πηνία" και άλλο GND (COLD) για τις τάσεις μετά από αυτά και είναι φανερό ότι δεν το τήρησες  :Shame on you: 

Στο πιν 12 πρέπει να έχεις +12V όταν κάνεις ΟΝ με το remote και άρα με τις παραπάνω συνθήκες (εκτός κυκλώματος τα τρανζίστορ που είπαμε) είναι το πρώτο που πρέπει να εξετάσεις και να πεις τι συμβαίνει



> β¦στην πλευρά με τις χαμηλές τάσεις στα τρανζίστορ και 5mV και 300mV στην πλευρά με τάση 12,3 σε όλα τα τρανζίστορ)


 :Confused1:   :Boo hoo!:   :Hammer:  :Blink:   :Question:   :Exclamation:

----------


## Christos H

Φίλε Stalker δεν είναι αυτός. Οι φωτογραφίες του βρίσκονται στην πάρακατω διεύθυνση.
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι τελικά δεν τον ένωσα με τον φορτιστή αλλά με το τροφοδοτικό του εργαστηρίου. (βλ φώτο στο link)
Επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν πρώτα ανάβει το protect και αφού σβήσει ανάβει το power ή ανάβει από την αρχή το power και μετα ανάβει και σβήνει το protect!!!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fi6hvyx7p...zE8-Ytula?dl=0

Κάποιες απορίες:
1)Να βγάλω και τα τρανζίστορ στην πλεύρά που δεν παρουσίασε κάποιο πρόβλημα ή να τα αφήσω αυτά???
2)Οι αντιστάσεις πόσον watt πρέπει να είναι?? 0,5 ή να ψάξω για 2??
3)Ποιο είναι το hot και πιο το cold ground?? Το cold είναι αυτό που βρίσκετε στου ακροδέκτες του ενισχυτή δλδ Vcc,rem,gnd...αυτό το gnd??? Ποιο είναι το hot??
4)Τι ρόλο θα παίξουν οι αντιστάσεις στους μαύρους πυκνωτές???? (για γενική γνώση  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## UV.

> 1)Να βγάλω και τα τρανζίστορ στην πλεύρά που δεν παρουσίασε κάποιο πρόβλημα ή να τα αφήσω αυτά???


αν δεν έχουν πρόβλημα ΟΚ άστα 



> 4)Τι ρόλο θα παίξουν οι αντιστάσεις στους μαύρους πυκνωτές???? (για γενική γνώση  )


τις αντιστάσεις τις βάζουμε γιατί χωρίς φορτίο θα ενεργοποιήται η προστασία υπέρτασης



> 2)Οι αντιστάσεις πόσον watt πρέπει να είναι?? 0,5 ή να ψάξω για 2??


θεωριτικά είναι ΟΚ



> 3)Ποιο είναι το hot και πιο το cold ground?? Το cold είναι αυτό που βρίσκετε στου ακροδέκτες του ενισχυτή δλδ Vcc,rem,gnd...αυτό το gnd??? Ποιο είναι το hot??


στην πραγματικότητα μπορεί να μην ακριβής ο όρος (είναι ενας DC to DC μετατροπέας) αλλά γίνεται για να συνεννοούμαστε
δηλ να λέμε το GND των ενισχυτών στα δευτερεύοντα GOLD GND και πρέπει να μετρήσεις 4 κύριες ανεξάρτητες τάσεις (στους ακροδέκτες των μαύρων ηλεκτρολυτικών)

πολύ ωραίο το εργαστήριο του σχολείου σας καθαρό τακτοποιημένο τέλειο  :Drool: 
οι δάσκαλοι σας εκεί δεν σε βοηθάνε να τον φτιάξεις γρήγορα;
110V έχουν οι πρίζες;
 :Angry:  βρε βγάζεις τις φωτό και βλέπεις ότι τις έφαγε το μαύρο σκοτάδι γιατί δεν τις διορθώνεις να φαίνονται σωστά;

----------


## UV.

με το remote συνδεμένο στο VCC όπως λες (δηλ ΟΝ) είχες πει ότι στο πιν 12 του IC έχεις 1.7mV 
βλέπω ότι το μόνο που μεσολαβεί είναι η D1 
αν δεν έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος στην μέτρηση αυτή συνεπάγεται ότι η D1 είναι open (λίγο δύσκολο γιατί το IC τραβά λίγα μόνο mA)  :Think: 
μέτρα την D1 είναι καλή;

----------


## Christos H

Είναι δύσκολο να τους πετύχω εκτός μαθήματος γιατί την ώρα που έχω εγώ κενό αυτοί έχουν μάθημα και την ώρα που έχουν αυτοί κενό έχω μάθημα εγώ.
240volt εχουν οι πρίζες. Όσο για τις φωτογραφίες τις είχα βγάλει χτες το βράδυ στο δωμάτιο και γι αυτό ήταν ετσι. Δεν μου έκοψε κιόλαςνα τις διορθώσω όταν έγραφα και πάνω. :P
Έχω μάθημα τώρα το πρωί αλλά θα πάω στο εργαστήριο κατά τις δώδεκα.

----------


## Christos H

Λοιποοοοοοοόν...οι νέες μετρήσεις έχουν ως εξής:
Με τον ενισχυτή στο on το chip ταλάντωσης βγάζει:
1)0.30v 2)4.96v 3)0.07v 4)0.19v 5)1.54v 6)3.49v 7)0v  :Cool: 12.19v 9)5.40v 10)4.98v 11)12.19v 12)11.46v 13)4.97v 14)4.97v 15)4.97v 16) 0.89v

Τα πηνία στην δευτερεύουσα πλευρά βγάζουν το ένα 47.2v και το άλλο 5.93v (στην πλευρά με τα τρανζίστορ που υποτίθεται δεν έχουν κάτι). Οι μαύροι πυκνωτές στα άκρα τους έχουν 77.5v και 5v αντίστοιχα όταν ο ενισχυτής είναι on.
Όταν είναι off η τάση στους πυκνωτες (μετρώντας στα άκρα του κάθε πυνωτή) είναι και πάλι 55 με 56v στην μια πλευρά και κάτι mV στην άλλη.

----------


## UV.

το IC είναι ΟΚ και παίζει
πως εξηγείς ότι τώρα έχεις διαφορετικές και *σωστές μετρήσεις σε όλα τα πινς του IC;* Πρέπει να έχεις μια λογική απάντηση γι αυτό

Όταν λες 


> (μετρώντας στα άκρα του κάθε πυνωτή)


 εννοείς σε σχέση με το GND όπως την πρώτη φορά; ή μεταξύ τους; 

αν το remote είναι OFF το IC δεν ταλαντώνει και πρέπει στους μαύρους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και οι 4 τάσεις να είναι 0V

πρώτο συμπέρασμα αν και δεν παίρνω σαφείς απαντήσεις σε αυτά που ρωτώ μια πρώτη εκτίμηση είναι ότι η βλάβη είναι στις διόδους ανόρθωσης της προβληματικής μεριάς τις D13 D14 (αυτές που μοιάζουν με τρανζίστορ)

την επόμενη φορά για να συνεννοούμαστε να αναφέρεις που μετράς συγκεκριμένα όχι μεριά πχ C? D? κλπ
μέτρα τις 4 τάσεις όπως σου έχω στην φωτο και με αυτό το GND στα τρία σύρματα

----------


## Christos H

Όταν είναι off
Στο J143 εχει -1.52
Στο J128 έχει 1.63
Στο J4 εχει 0
Στο J22 έχει 0

Όταν είναι on
Στο J143 έχει -77
Στο J128 έχει 77
Στο J4 έχει -5
Στο J22 έχει 5

----------

